
How would Ann Miura-Ko have reacted if Gates had walked into her office in 1975? - elmar
https://25iq.com/2017/06/18/how-would-ann-miura-ko-have-reacted-if-bill-gates-had-walked-into-her-office-in-1975/
======
elmar
_“Nowadays people talk about pivoting as changing the homepage on your website
and calling that a pivot. That’s not a pivot. A pivot is when you feel sick
and you are going to throw up because what you are working on is such a
dramatic shift and you don’t know if it will work or not.” “[As an example]
the founders had this dilemma where Lyft was taking off but they still had
Zimride going on at the same time. We went for a walk and they asked — what
should we do with this other asset we have — should we move people over to
Lyft? At the time this was a really difficult decision to make but we decided
to move everyone onto Lyft. In hindsight this is a no-brainer decision but you
need to understand the founders spent 3 years of their life selling the idea
for Zimride, building Zimride, raising money for Zimride, having users for
Zimride, and sacrificing weekends / friends / family to try to make this
happen. Then you are faced with the realization that what you have been
building this whole time isn’t working, but this thing you spent a month on is
working. It takes a lot of courage to shut the thing down you have spent all
of this time and energy on. I appreciate the courage it took for the founders
to move aggressively into Lyft.”_

